# Oklahoma Sugar Show



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Momoreg,
Cleared out my PM. Totally spaced the Oklahoma show. Are you, or anyone going?
Pan
PS I'm certainly not going to be able to put something together to enter, but would love to walk it and visit with other CTers. Plus remember, at least one diner on me  
Let me know so I can get a flight,


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Yes, I'm entered, although I haven't even started my cake!!

I know most of the other entrants started months ago, but I just haven't had the time. Anyway, I'm just in it to have a good time.

I'd love to see you!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Good luck! What is the theme this year? I've seen it on Food TV; once it was a china pattern.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Great!
Although my better half informs we are in the middle of "Cookies for the Cure"
Something we do every year for the Susan G. Komen foundation. I'm there.
She is supposed to have a front page in the local rag, radio stations, etc. I'll try to get a link. Just some of the perks of being cancer survivors  
I'll probably just fly in and out the same day. Maybe we could get a little CT dinner going. There are so many cake people there I'm sure some of them are up on the board.
Pan


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Great news for you, Panini. Free publicity. Can't beat that!! I'm looking forward to getting together, even if it's just for a short time. 

I'm kinda curious whether there's any reason for me to hang out there with my cake, or can I go out as I please?? I don't know, since this is my first competition. 

The theme this year is wedding gowns. I'd better get a move on!!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Momo
I'm trying to figure when to come up. Are you there Sat & Sun night. I would drive, but my gas guzzeling SUV would probably cost more. I'm thinking that one wouldn't have to hang around, but who knows. Break the rules  
I would really like to bring my Pastry Chef and His assistant. maybe we'll all fly in, Sat, stay the night and return Sun.
Where are you staying?
I'm assuming rooms are tight with the wheather.
Wait  is that Texas/ OU weekend?
I'd use Wang as a insperation for your piece.


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

Is it in Tulsa?

If so, I live in Tulsa, would be glad to get you information or recommendations.

Is it part of the Tulsa State Fair Again?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Henry
Yes, it's in Tulsa. Recomendations would be great. Especially FOOD!!!!  restaurants. Rooms(a place to stay).
How far is it from Dallas?
Really nice of you to do that. Please join us out there.
Pan
I'm assuming Southwest flies there. We trade cakes for green passes.


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

Tulsa is about a 4 or 5 hour roadtrip from Dallas. Either come up I-35 through OKC then I-44 to Tulsa, or come up on the Indian Nations Turnpike. We have lots of toll roads in Oklahoma! Southwest flies from Love Field or American from DFW. Probably lots of options there.

Rooms?? Of course, the B&B where I work weekends (McBirney Mansion) is the best in town!! Don't know of availability for that weekend. check the website at www.mcbirneymansion.com. Depending on your price range, the Ambassador is Excellent, also 2 Doubletrees, a kind-of-new Renassaince, and gazzillions of the standard Marriotts, Holiday Inns, etc. Embassy Suites is nice too. Everything will be within 10 miles or closer to the Fair Grounds, not like a metro drive thru Dallas. There's even a hotel on the Fair Grounds property (Microtel?) but I bet its packed if there's events going on there. Lots of horse shows, etc. there.

Restaurants?? Some good ones, all price ranges. The new trendy one has Harrison Ford's son as the chef. I think it's called Ford's gas station. All kinds of food, but 9 bucks for a burger doesn't interest me. I'll compile a list of some the locally owned ones if you'd like. At the mansion (where I work) we have stacks of menus from the nicer places you can peruse.
If you search the net, look for areas such as Brookside, Cherry Street, Utica Square for restaurants. My favorite in Utica Square is the Wild Fork (www.wildfork.com).

Other places to see in Tulsa? There's always Oral Roberts University, We have a nice new Aquarium, zoo, etc.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

WWOOOWWWW!! Thanks for al the info.

I just started researching Tulsa yesterday, and found Turkey Mtn. Urban Wilderness, and specifically Keystone Dam area. Would love to check that out.

I'm bringing a friend, and figured we could probably spend a day checking out the fair as well. 

We're staying at the Courtyard (for Marriott points), but the mansion sounds much more unique!!

The link to the WildFork didn't work. I haven't looked inot restaurants at all, and don't imagine I'll have much time to do so, therefore, I will accept any recommendations you're giving, henry.  

Panini, as for the dress, I already chose one, but initially started looking at Wang for her elegant style. I ended up opting for a style by Pucchi, which is a bit more elaborate. It gives me more to work with than the simpler dresses do.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Henry,
Thanks!!!!
I got a couple of rooms for Sat. night. Marriott SHills (points)
I decided to drive since says it a short trip.
Henry, the Mansion looked fabulous, but my associates would probably be intimidated.
OK, I'm going to leave the connect and dinner? up to someone else. Henry, and any other CTer please join us. Make it nice since I'm buyin. need the writeoff.
Momo, Pucchi, nice. Your bringing a friend? La familia no vicne? Hey! you're great at research, wanna find a good eats place?
I'm thinking Juan, Erica and mys3elf will head out Sat after special orders are out.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Yeah, if I can find the time, I might be able to research that. Otherwise, we'll find a shack on the side of the road. :lol: 

No, my family will not be there. I decided it would be a bit much for my 3-yr-old.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Cmon, It's been that long? Well bring some pictures.
Shack? we have a great shack that serves the best Mexican.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

You bring pics too!!


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

You guys be sure and bring some good walking shoes! I'm sure as an entrant you'll get vendor parking, but that weekend ends the 10-day run of the fair and is the most crowded time. The fair grounds covers roughly a square mile and features everything from livestock competition to sugar arts! You'll get a broad spectrum of Okies for sure! If you want to see what else is going on at the fair while you're there, check @ www.tulsastatefair.com

I also found the description of the sugar arts competition, with pictures of previous winners, contest rules, etc. if anyone's interested in seeing it:
http://www.tulsastatefair.com/pdfs/2...7SugarArts.pdf

Your hotel choices are very good! And yes, the mansion can be intimidating, but it's pretty fabulous. The Southern Hills Marriott is about 5-6 miles straight south of the Fairgrounds, and the Courtyard about 3 miles away. The Courtyard is in a mega complex of hotel-motels, you can't miss it. There's a Cracker Barrel restaurant near there (one of my wife's favorite places).

I'm not working that weekend, and will definitely come out to see you.

As for dining, there's a lot to choose from. Momo, the link to the Wild Fork didn't work because I put it in parenthesis. Try www.wildfork.com
But, hey, if Panini's buying, you can definitely upgrade!

I hope I can meet up with you guys here, I've learned so much from your postings over the years.

If you need more info about Tulsa, or if I can help you in any way, please PM me.

Henry


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Henry,
You seem to know the layout. Maybe it's best if you designate a place for us to hook up. You probably know a good food place also. I'm thinking maybe not Fords house of Gas. I hope more pop up and join us. Pick a time and place.
Thank you for all the info, it's been a great help. What do you do at the Mansion?
PS as far as livestock, I'm thinkin maybe the closest I'll get, is rare.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I'm really excited that you'll both be there. It'll be great to see you again, Panini, and so nice to meet a local ChefTalker, Henry.


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

I hope we have nice weather for the fair. It's starting to cool off here finally. At fair time it's either cool and crisp or rainy.

Will be nice to meet up with you guys. I haven't been to the fair in several years, it's usually the same stuff. However, it's fun just to people watch.

Panini, at the mansion I work some weekends (my "fun" job) cooking breakfast, doing some brunches and other events. They do a lot of weddings, reunions, corporate functions, etc. It can be very creative as I get to plan my menus, and I enjoy meeting and talking with the guests and other staff. Don't think I could do it as a full time job, as you all know, its really hard on the knees standing hours and hours at a time. My real job is with a large corporation as an analyst.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Momo, 

I wish you the very best and will be pulling for you to have a great show!!!!

Your work is beautiful!



Best,
Michele :bounce:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Thanks, M!!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Momo,
I'm assumng you're flying. Do you need anything that you might not be able to carry? I'm not going to be there for the start, but don't mind bringing anything.
Bummer day  3rd break-in, in a year and a half. It's so useless. What a mess.They always smash through the glass with large rocks. And I'm in the supposed uppity part of town. Sorry for the rant.Keep me posted on plans.
Pan


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Oh, that's terrible!! 3 times???!!! Well, that's how bad luck comes, so I guess that means no more break ins. 

Thanks for the offer, but I think I'll be fine. 

I hope you are okay after the break in. That really stinks!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I don't mind the break-in as much as the effect on the ins. 1st one, my rates doubled. 2nd one, they cancelled me. Now have high risk that costs me a fortune (didn't even make the report, public record). I need minimum 3 million liability for deliveries to most properties. I can't find anyone who will write one without the other or seperate. That's what really stinks.
Customers are great!!!! found a check under our order pads. Memo. "it's not fair". 
pan


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hey Momo,
here is a link to the star  She made front page in both papers and is doing radio in the mornings this week. Guess who's left with production?  
http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcont....ac792604.html


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Worth the trouble, I'm sure. You two make quite a team! I'm proud to know you.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hey guys!
Do we have a restaurant yet? Do we need to make reservations? I would like to go pretty upscale wothout having to wear a noose.  As it stands now, I will be driving up with Erica, my right hand. We are cutting out sometime Saturday morning.
We need a place to hook up. I don't want to take time away from ya'll. If it's just for dinner that's ok. Would like to taxi to restaurant so we can enjoy some wine or spitits. :beer: 
Pan


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I am so pressed for time right now, that I can't even think of researching a restaurant, but I'll pm you my cell, and we can hook up at the show, and move on from there, if you'd like.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Cool,
Henry, if your around, we could use a suggestion and I will also start to go through the foodies here for recomendations.
Again, would love to meet and see some Chef Talk folks! To anyone interested in hooking up for a visit and maybe viddles, Personal Message your cell # to Me, Momoreg or Henry.
Jeff


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

Panini

How about if we meet at the sugar exhibit around 5:30 - 6 pm?

Some restaurants I've been thinking about, you might be able to look them up.

Flavors http://www.flavorsrestaurant.com/
CIA trained chef, seasonal menus. The lobster and shrimp bisque is to die for.

Stonehorse Cafe http://www.usrg.com/script/byrestaur...352675&K=vrpIv (My favorite, upscale meatloaf made with tenderloin)

Fleming's Steak House http://www.flemingssteakhouse.com/
I believe you have one in Dallas. I've never been there, but have heard only raves about it. (I've heard that the "F" in PF Chang's is for Fleming)

Polo Grill http://www.pologrill.com/
Locally owned, it's kind of a Tulsa tradition among our upscale residents.

Monte's Chop house http://www.monteschophouse.com/intro.cfm?id=2
Locally owned

Table Ten http://restauranteur.com/tableten/
Locally owned, young CIA chef, who also owns a french restuarant, the French Hen http://restauranteur.com/frenchhen/
Table Ten is very small, kind of bistro-ish, has unique things like tartar (at least unique to us Okies!!)

Mahogony Prime Steak House http://www.opentable.com/rest_profile.aspx?rid=3321
Locally owned, good reputation, kinda pricey!

Atlantic Sea Grill http://dinesite.com/info/rstrnt-174740/??&t=0
Steaks and seafood

If I can be of further assistance, let me know. I will be glad to make reservations at any. All have libations and most a nice wine list. None would require neckties.

Jeff, that was a great newspaper article about your wife!

I will PM you my cell phone number later. Can't wait to see you all Saturday and view the Sugar Show exhibits.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Henry,
Flavors, Stonehorse, Polo all look good. Is it true that they close around 10:30-11:00pm? Maybe we could eat at one and zip somewhere else for desserts? You guys choose. I'm just anxious to meet you all!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I trust whatever decisions are made will be good ones. Thanks, henry, for all your suggestions. I will be bringing a friend, so please reserve an extra chair.

Panini, I did pm you my cell, and I have yours as well.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

dear panini, 
do you ship?  what a wonderful way to support cancer research. great article.
kat


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

Panini,

I called the 3 restaurants, Flavors closes at 10, the others at 11:00.
I guess being an older guy I never even thought about people staying out that late! 
The good thing is that Polo Grill and Stonehorse Cafe are in the same big shopping center, Utica Square, and just a few minutes walk between the two if we wanted to change places for dessert. Another good thing is that they're only about 3 miles down the road (21st Street) from the FairGrounds. Flavors is South across town.

Looking forward to meeting you guys and seeing the sugar show displays.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Henry, 
Thanks again for going out of your way. Lets just make reservations at any of those places. There will be two for me, two for Momo, and anyone else. Actually maybe an extra res., I can't believe I won't see someone that I know there.I don't mind doing this, if you're busy.
Older guy  been in this crazy business 38 yrs  
Jeff


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Hey guys,

I'm leaving bright and early in the am Thurs., and looks like I'm gonna have to check some of the cake as baggage. I hope we don't all perish as a result!! Look forward to seeing you both. Call and let me know when I'll see you!! :bounce:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Be safe.
See ya soon.
pan


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

We had a fun time with you guys. Thank you both so much for coming out to play! The show went well, considering I only had 5 days to prepare! I only wish I had had more time to prepare for this show!!

I went home with a bronze, which is much more than I ever expected. I learned a lot about competing, and hope to try it again soon. 

Maybe we'll do it again next year!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Congratulations, Momo!! Please post a picture if you have one. I'd love to see it, and I'm sure others would, too.

Mezz


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Momo is downplaying. It was a special piece. It is very hard to enter anything black into competition. We arrived to her cake just as there was a pow-wow with the judges and Food Network was focusing on her cake. So look for it on the tube!
BTW the cake was not black


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I have some pictures, but the photographer took a studio shot which (I hope) is better than my own. My picture contains a busy background of other cakes, which is distracting. In any case, I'll try to post a picture later in the day. It really was an educational experience, having never competed before, and learning about what the judges look for, and what other seasoned competitors show. 

I can't stop now, so I'll have to try again soon. Very rewarding!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Mich :bounce: Congrats on the Bronze! That is excellent, pretty soon we'll see you on the food channel. Why don't you make a video submission for the new show? I'd vote for ya :smiles:


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

Momoreg,

Congratulations on the bronze! I sent you a picture with the judges around your cake to your cakesuites.com email. I was surprised to learn that all those fabulous cakes were really cardboard or styrofoam underneath. Shows you I know nothing about competition.

Panini,

It was a great pleasure meeting you and your assistant at the show. She really was informative about the occasion cakes and decorations. Our dinner Sat night was wonderful, and I hope you had a good time Sunday seeing the rest of the exhibits.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

http://www.cakesuite.com/portfolio/i...ionid=3&page=1


----------

